# Cure de jouvence d'un PowerG4....



## laoil (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acquerir aujourd'hui meme un joli mac power G4 du moins s'il on en lis l'etiquette c'est ce qui est noté....

Dessus est ecrit : Power mac G4

et un etiquette avec 

serial : ###########

Ethernet ID : ##########

400 Mhz / 1 M CACHE / DVD-V
64 MB SDRAM / HD 20G  / 56K mdm

la memoire à été augmentée, je n'ai pas encore regardé de combien...

ça ne doit pas etre un foudre de guerre mais bon, c'est mon premier mac alors je pense qu'avec ça je vais pouvoir m'amuser un minimum......

Mais questions sembleront surement basiques mais je n'ai trouvé reponses sur le net :

Sachant qu'il n'y a pas d'alim ou puis-je en trouver une ( 22 pin ) à pas trop cher tant qu'a faire....

j'ai une carte scsi avec un connecteur qui ressemble a celui d'un DD mais plus large... qu'est-ce que c'est ???...

  j'ai vu qu'il me fallai une carte graphique compatible mac j'essayerai d'en trouver une.... existe-il une liste ?? car j'ai 2 vieille cartes graphique en stock : 1 vieille cirrus logic pci vga et un 1 ati rage II c agp....

Si quelqu'un a la bonté de répondre à mes trois questions et bah vous aurez le merite de faire un heureux (enfin surtout la question de l'alim parsque je galere à en trouver une)....

merci


----------



## laoil (10 Décembre 2007)

up merci


----------



## ntx (10 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> Sachant qu'il n'y a pas d'alim ou puis-je en trouver une ( 22 pin ) à pas trop cher tant qu'a faire....


Aux puces ou plus sûrement sur eBAY 


> j'ai une carte scsi avec un connecteur qui ressemble a celui d'un DD mais plus large... qu'est-ce que c'est ???...


Plus large que quoi, un port d'un disque ATA ? Normal. Je doute que tu arrives encore à trouver des disques SCSI à un prix raisonnable.


> j'ai vu qu'il me fallai une carte graphique compatible mac j'essayerai d'en trouver une.... existe-il une liste ?? car j'ai 2 vieille cartes graphique en stock : 1 vieille cirrus logic pci vga et un 1 ati rage II c agp....


Ne compte pas mettre une carte PC dans ton Mac. Il est parfois possible de les flasher pour y mettre un firmware Mac mais pas toutes. La Rage II peut être ???

Attention tout de même au budget que tu vas consacrer à la remise en état de ton Mac, ça serait dommage de finalement le payer plus cher qu'un Mac Mini d'occas qui lui foutra la pâtée.


----------



## laoil (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse...

Pour le scsi j'oublie ce n'est pas une priorité ( un ami m'en a touché 2 mot aujourd'hui)

Concernant l'alim les prix rodent dans les 80 euros d'ocasion !! :rose:  Soit 2 fois plus qu'une alim de pc NEUVE...   Bon mais si je sais que certains n'aimeront peut-etre pas la comparaison ....


Il y a bien longtemps que j'avais envie de tester le mac vu ce que m'en disent les "macistes"  donc je pensait que c'etait une bonne occasion....

Peut-etre pourrais-je trouver un petit mac ailleurs....

Mon but premier est : les premiers pas sur mac a vraiment pas cher....

Donc bah je vais voir pour trouver une alim pas cher.... Et si toutefois j'en trouvais une combien pensez vous que je devrai investir pour cette remise en etat...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

INstalle OSX sur ton Pc

oups&#8230;


----------



## laoil (10 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> INstalle OSX sur ton Pc
> 
> oups



Avec ma configuration actuelle ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> Avec ma configuration actuelle ?




Oui, mais avec 512 mo de ram au moins. Panther 10.3.9 voir Tiger 10.4.11.


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> combien pensez vous que je devrai investir pour cette remise en etat...



Pas plus de 150  et encore.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2007)

Quoique assez évident je rappelle que concernant un matériel non neuf il serait judicieux 
-de verifier l'état Hardware grace à un Apple Hardware Test ( sur un des supports d'install donnés avec )
-
-de réinstaller l'OS et pour bien faire sur DD effacé ( voir les options d'effacement dans utilitaire disque) voire DD reformaté


----------



## jojo_biscoto (11 Décembre 2007)

salut !
pour la question budget : deux barrettes de 256 Mo RAM en PC133 (ce qu'il te faut si je me trompe pas) c'est ~ 60 euros neuf chez un revendeur dans mon coin (49 pour une barette de 512), si ça peut t'aider 

sinon je dirais comme jaipatoukompri, minimum 512 Mo en RAM pour pouvoir profiter de l'OS Panther ou Tiger
...même si selon la doc officielle de Panther, tu peux installer cet OS avec juste 128 de RAM, mais c'est vraiment le "minimum au ras les pâquerettes"
voilà, bon bricolage


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2007)

il y a deux excellentes sources pour determiner précisement le type de barrettes selon le modele de Mac ( toutes 2 déjà en épinglés dédiés mémoire)

http://www.crucial.com/index.aspx
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> Concernant l'alim les prix rodent dans les 80 euros d'ocasion !! :rose:  Soit 2 fois plus qu'une alim de pc NEUVE...   Bon mais si je sais que certains n'aimeront peut-etre pas la comparaison ....
> 
> Donc bah je vais voir pour trouver une alim pas cher.... Et si toutefois j'en trouvais une combien pensez vous que je devrai investir pour cette remise en etat...


Estimation de ta machine sur Mac2Sell : 150 
A toi de faire tes comptes, combien est-tu prêt à investir ?


----------



## laoil (11 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a deux excellentes sources pour determiner précisement le type de barrettes selon le modele de Mac ( toutes 2 déjà en épinglés dédiés mémoire)
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/index.aspx
> http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


 
Je suis allé voir malgré mes recherches sur google en tapant tout les caracteres de mes barrettes a tour de role... j'ai pas trouvé grand chose... apparement ce serais 3x68 de ram dont une n'est pas de la meme marque...

Concernant mon alim je suis allé aujourd'hui chez un revendeur/reparateur de mac pour lui poser la question de mon alim... il m'a répondu d'une mine bien triste : " désolé mon bon monsieur, mais on fait plus ça... "  bon bah je m'en serai douté de toute façon 

Concernant la proposition d'un membre sur le mini mac... je suis loin d'etre contre, tout comme je suis loin d'etre riche...  etant etudiant j'essaye de me depatouiller au mieux possible...

sinon concernant le prix que je compte mettre à cette remise en etat, tout est relatif....

Je n'ai pas telement de budget... a savoir si je peut toucher une machine qui roule bien à 200  je me debrouillerai pour les trouver....  Mais bon j'aimerai avant tout acquerir une machine mac pour m'initier au mac donc un pauvre G4 fera emplement mon affaire...

Quelqu'un me propose un PowerPC Mac G4 à 800 Mhz, carte graphique ATI RV200 - 32 Mo, USB, Firewire, réseau, lecteur-graveur cd, mémoire 384 Mo, disque dur, système OS9.2, clavier, souris, prêt à l'emploi pour 150 euros...

ça m'a l'air pas mal donc je voulais votre avis... et petite question : est-ce la meme alim ?


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> Quelqu'un me propose un PowerPC Mac G4 à 800 Mhz, carte graphique ATI RV200 - 32 Mo, USB, Firewire, réseau, lecteur-graveur cd, mémoire 384 Mo, disque dur, système OS9.2, clavier, souris, prêt à l'emploi pour 150 euros...
> 
> ça m'a l'air pas mal donc je voulais votre avis...


C'est bien mieux ne serait-ce que pour les 3840Mo qui seront bien utiles pour Mac OSX.


> et petite question : est-ce la meme alim ?


Pas sûr car ce n'est pas la même carte mère.


----------



## laoil (11 Décembre 2007)

Quel serait a peu de chose pres l'equivalent PC ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> Quel serait a peu de chose pres l'equivalent PC ?



Difficile à dire, mais un G4 800 c'est pas mal déjà, disons un pentium 4 2 ghz.


----------



## laoil (13 Décembre 2007)

Salut, bon du nouveau mais pas terrible....

Comme j'avais pas envie de mettre cher j'ai bidouillé une alim de PC....

J'ai trouvé quelques renseignement ici et sur mac bidouille...

Mais pour l'instant rien de bien concluant...


----------



## laoil (26 Décembre 2007)

Silence ça tourne !!!

ça y'est la bete a démarré avec une alim de PC ATX ....

je n'ai pas réussi a trouvé d'alim pour ce G4 ...

Bilan :

depense - 5  (gaine thermo)

temps - 1h de soudure (etain)



Bon je voudrai pas chambrer les pro-mac mais bon sans PC on ferai comment !!!!  :rose:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2007)

laoil a dit:


> Bon je voudrai pas chambrer les pro-mac mais bon sans PC on ferai comment !!!!  :rose:


mouais :mouais:

bon, la suite ! je veux voir jusqu'ou tu vas aller


----------



## Wilbur (17 Janvier 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> mouais :mouais:
> 
> bon, la suite ! je veux voir jusqu'ou tu vas aller



Moi aussi !
Le G4 400, c'est mon ordi depuis mai 2000 (upgradé à 800 - pour l'instant ça suffit bien).


----------



## laoil (15 Septembre 2008)

La suite ...


Mon G4 à laché il y a une semaine ... ce serait apparement la carte mere ...

Symptome : Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton devant la tour il s'allume tant que je reste le doigt appuyé, mais mon alim ne se lance pas ... enfin on voit le ventilo faire 1/100 eme de tour pas plus ... j'ai aussi une petite LED rouge qui s'allume une fraction de seconde a coté des barrettes de memoire ...

J'ai changé l'alim ... rien

j'ai changer la RAM ... rien

j'ai verifié la pile .... 3,6 ... donc rien

j'ai fait un reset (facade) ... rien

un reset a coté de la pile ... rien

j'ai essayé de demarrer a partir du clavier .. rien

pour en arriver là .. rien ...

Alors si idée vous avez ... je prend !!!


----------



## ntx (15 Septembre 2008)

Reset de la PMU, le petit bouton noir sur la carte mère.


----------



## laoil (15 Septembre 2008)

Si c'est le switch a coté de la pile j'ai deja fait ... sinon ou ce trouve ce switch ?


----------



## laoil (15 Septembre 2008)

Salut Ntx ...

Je viens de tomber sur un post a toi sur un autre forum expliquant tout 

Il est 19h14 ....

J'ai espoir ....


----------



## laoil (15 Septembre 2008)

L'espoir s'estompe ....

Pas mieux ...


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Septembre 2008)

En général c'est l'alim. Pas de cours circuit daéns l'alim ? A mon avis c'est pas la cm essaye de retirezr et de remettre la carte processeur


----------



## laoil (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

non j'ai bien verifié l'alim au multimetre, et j'ai bien les bonnes tensions.....

j'ai deja essayé d'enlever le processeur et remettre .. pas mieux ...

j'ai aussi fait un reset de la carte mere en suivant les instructions d'apple et de ntx .. toujours rien ...

il est pas en grande forme le G4 ...


----------



## laoil (18 Septembre 2008)

Re bon aujourd'hui j'ai acheté un powermac G4 350mhz pour 40 euros avec OS 10.4

ça commence mal car je n'ai pas acces au preferences systemes, des que je clic dessus rien ne se passe ...

une idée ???

cette session s'appelle secours... il existe une session secour d'origine ??

et comme c'est de l'occaz je n'est pas les CD avec....

donc quoi je peutfaire sans CD ???


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Septembre 2008)

Tu doit réinstaller Mac OS X mais sans les CD ... tu devra passer par des méthode légale  ou acheter un DVD de Tiger d'ocaze


----------



## guitou.net (18 Septembre 2008)

pour les barrettes, voir là aussi
http://www.ramshopping.fr/index.php?RamShopSID=76cc58db07aedf60943c5785c64a4fa6


----------



## laoil (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est normal que rien ne fonctionnait puisque tout etait dans la corbeille ...

applications et tout le tsouin-tsouin ..

j'ai restaurer manuelement certain fichier grace a google mais ils y a encore des fichiers dont j'ignore d'ou ils viennent ...

j'ai trouvé quelques sites sur l'arborescence du systeme 10.4 mais pas assez complet...  donc si quelqu'un a un tuyau pour moi avant que je ne vous liste les fichiers un par un pour savoir d'ou ils viennent


----------

